# Setting charge limit exactly



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

When setting the daily charge limit, is there any way to input the value other than dragging your finger? How do you confirm the % value that you've just set? It irks me to set what I think is 70% or 75% (nice, round numbers) and then come out to a full 69% or 76% charge. And yes, I try to line up the line with the hashes along the top but apparently I'm not too successful with it.  I know it's super trivial but I hope I'm missing something.


----------



## Noel (Apr 5, 2017)

Noticed this as well! The dragging mechanism is a little weird on the screen, it's easier to drag on the mobile app. Model S and X have left/right arrows that move and snap the charge limit super easy, curious why those aren't on the Model 3.


----------



## smak (Apr 1, 2017)

I noticed the same weird dragging mechanism when moving around the airflow.

It hesitates, then jumps to where your finger is.


----------



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

I've only tried it once on the mobile app and it resulted in a 69% charge. Now that my car is finally at 75% I may leave it there forever. ;-)



Noel said:


> Noticed this as well! The dragging mechanism is a little weird on the screen, it's easier to drag on the mobile app. Model S and X have left/right arrows that move and snap the charge limit super easy, curious why those aren't on the Model 3.


----------



## UTexas98 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hmm, I haven't noticed that with the AC but it's definitely not something I'm trying to be as precise.



smak said:


> I noticed the same weird dragging mechanism when moving around the airflow.
> 
> It hesitates, then jumps to where your finger is.


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

You can use teslafi and have it get the API with controls. They have a command that can set the specific charge level you want. 
So that means if they did it you could go get your own token and figure it out, but I haven't found the time to mess with the API myself.


----------



## Coeus (Apr 15, 2018)

Derik said:


> You can use teslafi and have it get the API with controls. They have a command that can set the specific charge level you want.
> So that means if they did it you could go get your own token and figure it out, but I haven't found the time to mess with the API myself.


Yeah, it's trivial to make an API call to set the charge limit exactly.


```
POST https://owner-api.teslamotors.com/api/1/vehicles/{{VEHICLE_ID}}/command/set_charge_limit
{
  percent: <the_percent_you_want>
}
```
So, if you do decide to head that route and generate an access_token, know that it's pretty easy after that.


----------



## rgoodwin (Jun 24, 2017)

The Remote S app lets you do this pretty easily as well. AFAICT there's no server component, so no additional drain one hopes. Usual disclaimer about login details, third party, etc, etc.


----------



## DannyHamilton (Jul 9, 2018)

I use the TeslaFi website (which allows me to type in the exact percentage I want).

If you're not comfortable linking your Tesla account with them, then it wouldn't be too difficult from a web browser or "cURL".


----------



## Silver Streak 3 (Apr 3, 2018)

UTexas98 said:


> When setting the daily charge limit, is there any way to input the value other than dragging your finger? How do you confirm the % value that you've just set? It irks me to set what I think is 70% or 75% (nice, round numbers) and then come out to a full 69% or 76% charge. And yes, I try to line up the line with the hashes along the top but apparently I'm not too successful with it.  I know it's super trivial but I hope I'm missing something.
> 
> View attachment 10128


Here is what I did. I got a stylus and you can set it right to the mark you want. I have done a lot of testing on the marks that say "Daily Trips". Here is what I have found, and maybe most know but here it is anyway.
The first mark on the left charges my car to 156. The second mark to 186. The third mark is 216. The fourth mark is 246. Hey when I do the math it's 30 miles between marks!!! Hope it helps.


----------



## mikeband (Sep 7, 2018)

The Tasker App w Tesla plugin has a 'Set Charge' function that you can use to set a numeric percentage. The Tesla app and car will then retain the numeric value.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I've had good luck setting the % in the vehicle, and when charging completes, it's spot on, HOWEVER, I'll lose % while plugged in after charging completes, possibly due to cold weather here. My experience is it snaps to the % easier in the car than the app, which I have to zoom in on and do it visually.


----------

